# Identify Diode? {Solved}



## Necrovamp (Jul 22, 2015)

I was just wondering if anybody can help me identify this resistor this is the best picture I have of it its from a car amplifier

Kole Audio PH1-2000D


----------



## petedread (Jul 22, 2015)

Have you Googled your amp to see if there is a circuit diagram? Home amplifiers all have them available online, from present day going back to the sixty's. So you should be able to find one.


----------



## Necrovamp (Jul 22, 2015)

I googled a little bit I didn't find much however I didn't know it was called the circuit diagram so I'll try that again when I get home Thanks


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 22, 2015)

It's a diode not a resistor lol, and it doesn't look dead to me. It is even marked as D77.

1N48xx


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> It's a diode not a resistor lol, and it doesn't look dead to me. It is even marked as D77.
> 
> 1N48xx


+1 a diode. On top of that resistors aren't made of glass.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2015)

There's a resistor right next to it to the left.  I could get a book out and tell you what that is but not the diode.


----------



## Necrovamp (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies all as you can tell I'm new at this, I'm assuming the diode would be in the circuit diagram as well which I'll research when I get home I'll reply back if I can figure out what kind it is or not


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm curious why you want to identify this component.


----------



## Necrovamp (Jul 22, 2015)

Ill admit it -:/  There was another one on the board that i believed to be bad, when I was removing it, I didn't realize it was glass and it fell apart, the picture I linked was the only other one I found on the board. So I either need to identify that one and hope its the same as the one I pulled, or find the circuit diagram online to find out which one I pulled.

This amp was bad to start with so I'm not super worried about messing it up, but it was 40 dollars that I hope I didn't waste lol


----------



## qubit (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok, it could well be the same diode, as circuit designers like to keep the number of different parts down to a minimum.

As you can't find a circuit diagram for it, it might be worth emailing Kole Audio about it and see if they'll send you one. You might have to pay a small fee for it. They may also ignore your request or not be able to help, but at least you've tried.


----------



## Necrovamp (Jul 23, 2015)

Thnx much I'm emailing them tonight, hope they say yes heh


----------

